# Power washing log home....



## APF

I have been working on a bid for a aged log home that needs a lot of TLC. It is weathered and turning black and there is little evidence of any satin left on it. Upon checking out the home I see there is no chinking between the logs. Am I wrong to wonder where the chinking is? If I pressure wash (on a low psi) will I just be shooting into the home? The HO tells me it hasn't been stained in over 15 years. Is bleaching an option or should you use a brightener with a brush and easy rinse? But, most importantly would you power wash??? Thanx for any help -- home is in Western Michigan area.


----------



## painterman

Look into blasting with corn cob. It is really the best way to do a log home.


----------



## Charisb

Hi - new here! Saw the post & thought I'd give some details. I'm with Sashco - we manufacture stains for log homes, as well as sealants for both log homes and conventional construction.

APF - painterman is correct - media blasting is probably going to be your best option. Power washing can definitely be done on log homes, but when no sealant (***** or caulk) is present, it sure makes for a bigger mess interior, besides the fact that water is probably going to exacerbate any existing mold/mildew problems. Media blasting can often times be used alone with no other prep needed.

The homeowner would have to remove paintings and other wall hangings and you'd need to post someone inside to dry up any water to avoid getting water damage interior if you chose to go with power washing. With media blasting (both corn cob or crushed glass are good options), you'd still have to clean up dust but dust is much easier to clean up than water.

You can often times rent corn cob / crushed glass blasters from your local equipment supplier. Give them a call. I can also refer you to some distributors of Sashco products who rent them - let me know if you'd be interested by emailing me at [email protected].

You might wonder about trying to *****/caulk first, but that'd be an iffy proposition, too. Since the wood is in poor shape, ***** and or caulk wouldn't adhere very well, seeing as the fibers on the top of the logs are probably pretty loose or will be soon. The ***** or caulk would have to cure for at least 2 weeks and then it's quite possible pressure washing would loosen up some of those deteriorated wood fibers under the caulk & cause it fall out. That would be a waste of time.

I have a booklet I can send you on the basics of finishing a log home. I'm sure you'll know much of it already since you're a painting contractor, but it's good educational info nonetheless. Let me know and I'll email it your way.

Hope that helps answer your question some. Feel free to contact me with any other questions - [email protected].


----------



## APF

*Thank you*

I appreciate the advice greatly. I thought about doing the chinking also but like you I thought hard and said...no thanx! I will look into the corn cob - never knew. The only log homes I have done have been in great shape and kept up with - so this was more difficult to bid and figure out what was going to be the best way to return the home to a good condition. Not sure if this blasting is something I want to learn on a log home with though???? Never having done it would I be crazy to try on a log home?? I might have to just pass on this one. I was thinking the pressure washing potentially a risk ----thank you for the info. I'm new to the site and greatly needed it.:thumbup:


----------



## painterman

Corn cob blasting is not really a big deal. If you can pressure wash you will pick up blasting very quickly. Just do some testing on some old wood. You will be amazed how well it will go.


----------



## APF

sweet:thumbup:


----------



## RCP

How about subbing out the corncob blasting?


----------



## brushmonkey

Do not use bleach! It breaks down the cellulose in the wood. We do alot of Log home restorations in the Portland OR area & deal with this alot. You'll need to use a wood blonder (Brightener) which is a two step process, 2-3 or even 4 times to bring the color back to original before you stain it. Log homes are VERY, VERY labor intensive & product expensive so bid it right. Ive found that its at least double or triple what a regular paint job costs, that's why the rich own them. Also,_all_ log homes leak when you pressure wash so you'll need someone following you around on the inside of the home on the ready with a bag of rags & sponges wiping up water as it drips in. P.S. you might want to strip it first to get any lingering or previous stain off that might still in the shaded areas where the suns UV hasn't broken it down. Start with a fresh canvas so to speak. JMHO 
We use Timber Pro UV stains & strippers, check out their site for answers to all your questions @ http://www.timberprocoatings.com


APF said:


> I have been working on a bid for a aged log home that needs a lot of TLC. It is weathered and turning black and there is little evidence of any satin left on it. Upon checking out the home I see there is no chinking between the logs. Am I wrong to wonder where the chinking is? If I pressure wash (on a low psi) will I just be shooting into the home? The HO tells me it hasn't been stained in over 15 years. Is bleaching an option or should you use a brightener with a brush and easy rinse? But, most importantly would you power wash??? Thanx for any help -- home is in Western Michigan area.


----------



## painttofish

RCP said:


> How about subbing out the corncob blasting?



This is certainly what I would do. Like pressure washing, if you don't know what you are doing you will most likely be doing more harm than good.:yes:


----------

